# Wie funktioniert externe Festplatte?



## Papus (10. März 2004)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen für Backup meiner Partitionen.
CD-Rs kommen nicht in Frage da zu viel GB. Leider habe keine Erfahrung in der 
Sache. Möchte jemand so nett sein und mich ein bißchen in der Matterie auf -klären. Wie das ganze funktioniert, muss ich noch zusätzlich ein OS zu meinem
WinXP Home haben, worauf muss man besonders achten usw. Vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps von einem Profi?


 Richard, Berlin


----------



## Sinac (10. März 2004)

Du kaufst dir einfach ne externe USB 2.0 Festplatte, schließt die an während Windows XP lauft, installierst ggf. den Treiber und wird glücklich =)
Du findes das Gerät dann im Arbeitsplatz als Wechseldatenträger.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

